# Design Your Own Canon Body



## selendal (Nov 12, 2010)

*If you would be the chief designer of Canon what scpecs would have your EOS body series?*
As an old Canon user (EOS 400D) there are thing that I like, and I dont like at all with the new models.
But OK, the Canon deisgners are also human like as and may be not as good as us on designing.
So stop complaining, and share your own list of features that your model would have.
In order to be more realistic, pleae give an estiamte price for the model that you created.
*
*Either create a new model*
or 
**Re-design an existing model*

And please don't forget give a price as realistic as possible (othervise you will loose your position in Canon)[/i]

For Instance:

*Canon 7D Redesign by "Selendal"*[/shadow]
- 12mp instead of 18 unnecessary pixsels (I prefer better High ISO performence than stupid pixsels)
- Replace the pop-up flash with and internal GPS receiver
- Replace the DOF button with a HDR on-of botton
+-Put the on of button somewhere more logic (Canon iss still seeking for apermanent place for on of button)
+ An articulating screen that makes photography and video recording 10 times easier
+ More Custom function options, for movie mode and intentionally for HDR
+ Radio contorl (not infrared) that connects at least 2 EX flashes 

Considering the GPS receiver, Multiple Remote Flash Control and the articulating screen it can be 150-200$ more about 1750$


----------



## justicend (Nov 12, 2010)

My Design For Canon Would Be :

Full Frame, High Dynamic Range 16 bit processor
Dual Processor and High Buffer for continous shooting
No- Articulating Screen 
Add on like Battery grip, which will be for video control and 5" LCD screen (add on)
Everything like sound control, Raw option, Frame Control Button on that battery grip like add on Piece whatever you call it. (Detaching it will make it look like shooting stills camera)
Weather Sealed a
USB port (For additional portable HDD, which is used for video storage)
Supports 4k resolution for Movie and whatever MP for stills I don't care.
Supports CF>SD>SDHC>SDXC>Also Pen Drives 
More shutter Cycle Life

Price Range ~3000$ Since it can compete with RED, It's moreover modified 5D for video


----------



## JRSJ (Nov 13, 2010)

*JRSJ 7D-Redesign*












_(Excuse the photoshop.)_​
18MP FullFrame w/ Dual Digic IV
ISO 100-12,800
19 Point AF System
24/25/30/50/60 FPS recording modes in 1080p/720p (50,60)
5 FPS (8 FPS with battery grip)
Remove built in flash to make room for 100% VF
Dual CF (or CF and SD slots)
Selectable "Electronic Shutter Mode" to allow flash sync up to 1/500s (at the cost of slower FPS)
AF Assist Lamp (like the one found in the EOS 5 and ST-E2)
Reposition DOF button to the opposite side of lens mount and include another button above it. (Both of which can be customized.)
LiveView/Video Mode toggle switch to include third option: Mirror Lock Up (Represented by blue triangle pointing up.)
Weather Sealing.

*Optional:* Since the 100% VF would mean the omission of the wireless flash commander, they should include a radio antenna inside the camera body that can trigger Canon flashes. (Of course, only if Canon were to have radio receivers built into their new flash units.)

This would reposition the 7D to the Full Frame tier, and makes pricing hard to judge. If this camera was released instead of the original 7D, I would roughly figure $3200 for body only. This could see a decline in 5DMK2 sales, (due to features and video modes.) and allow the price of the 7D to drop before the 5DMK3 release. When released, the 5D MK3 would need to have enough features in it to allow a retail of $3500+. (Such as more AF points/MP, Dual Digic V, 4K video, etc...)


----------



## alwayswaiting (Nov 13, 2010)

*Design Your Own Canon Body - 7Di*

Start with 7D Body, but call it 7Di ;D (Body Only $2400-2900)
Weather Sealing
8FPS continuous
Dual Digic IV Processors
APS-C Frame

- remove movie mode (If I wanted a camcorder, I'd buy a camcorder)
- remove dial control (Revert to old 5 button design and add additional buttons, see below)
- remove built in flash, but include boot
+ add additional extra assignable buttons at fingertips in front on righthand grip side.
+ 32MP :-X
+ internal GPS receiver or optional plug in by remote switch or into battery grip
+ All buttons assignable with or without macro capabilities 
+ Software to configure and upload button macros and configuration
(This is already being done with TV remotes, whats the big deal?) :'(
+ Revert (Back Button) to last shot settings function
+ Optional Bluetooth or WIFI Radio Control, (Think direct iphone app operation?)
+ 64point autofocus
+ Dual CF Slots or expandable within battery grip option


----------



## tzalmagor (Nov 13, 2010)

The 5DmkII body with following changes:

* A simple scripting language. As example, I would like to have a script would replace the autofocus with focusing to the hyperfocal distance, calculated based on focal length and aperture.

* Reduce the resolution to something like 16MP-18MP.

* Improve the autofocus system: sensitivity to f/8, more crosspoints, more points.

* GPS unit, preferably internal, possibly as part of grip.

* Increase FPS rate.

* Improved light metering.

* Improvements in high-ISO & dynamic range would be welcome.

I'd pay $250-$500 extra.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 13, 2010)

I think I'm glad that no one on this forum actually designs cameras for Canon.


----------



## JRSJ (Nov 13, 2010)

unfocused said:


> I think I'm glad that no one on this forum actually designs cameras for Canon.



Canon offered to hire me, but Nikon paid better.


----------



## selendal (Nov 13, 2010)

unfocused said:


> I think I'm glad that no one on this forum actually designs cameras for Canon.


*Nice comment "unfocused"...*
But Canon designers has also alot more to learn how a DSLR reacts with the real life's requirements, out from the test lab..


----------



## Ago (Nov 14, 2010)

Just one change, how about upgradable module containing sensor with processor and necessary electronics to run upgraded sensor.

Where are the times that $1000.00 professional camera body worked hard 10 years and still having resale market value.
What an incredible waste and arrogance to build metal alloy body, space age plastics, rubbers, glass, mirrors, etc just to discard it after couple of years...
And I am not even a "green" person.


----------



## strelok08 (Nov 14, 2010)

1D Mark V

New Technology:
*New, fictional sensor, slightly larger than APS-H but smaller than full frame. 1.15x - 1.2x crop.
**Translucent Mirror
***USD


17.3 MP *APS-E Sensor
ISO expandable to 153600, fully supported to 51200 _(overall lower than the Mark IV)_
Video modes: 2048 x 2048, 1920 x 1080, 1280 x 720 
FPS for video: 2K (24p), Full HD (48p - 30p - 24p), HD (60p - 30p - 24p)
**Continuous Burst: 13 FPS
56 AF Points
3 CF Slots, 2 side compartment, 1 bottom compartment
DIGIC 4 Processor

***Price range: *$6,000 - $9,500*

I'm no advanced engineer or anything but this is just what I'd like to see as far as a new flagship as a successor to the Mark IV...


----------



## shiru (Nov 14, 2010)

My dream main/work-horse body:

-Brand new 24 mp FF sensor. (let the next 1ds get 38-42mp with replacable sensor to justify the price difference)
-Native ISO 50 - 25600, L:25, H1:51200, H2:102400. (with stellar low light performance)
-Fully adjustable and customizable auto-ISO.
-45-point Area AF, 39 cross-type, with f/2.8 support plus new AI Servo II AF with improved algorithm.
-A new version of the eye-controlled focus point selection. (improved from the old film bodies)
-Spot metering at all focus points.
-6 frames per second continuous shooting.
-DIGIC 5. (dual if needed)
-Improved DR. (and no banding, hehe)
-SRAW at 12 MP with true pixel binning.
-New sensor cleaning system.
-5d2 size/weight body with 1-series sealings and durability.
-AF micro adjustment. (up to 25 lenses individually)
-Image copyright metadata support.
-Large 100% coverage viewfinder.
-Silent shooting mode without using live view.
-New tech. AA filter for much more sharper/detailed files without the cost of moire.
-Adwanced movie mode with improved fast AF.
-In body IS that also improves lens-IS. (New tech. that allows an IS- body paired with an IS lens to double the stabilization effect)
-Absolutely no articulated screen or pop up flash!
-Introduction price: 3500$


Small/light backup/multipurpose body:

-16 mp FF sensor.
-Native ISO 50 - 25600, L:25, H1:51200, H2:102400.
-Fully adjustable and customizable auto ISO.
-New 9-point AF (more wide spread portrait-friendly AF-points) with same eye-control selection as the Elan film bodies.
-3 frames per second continuous shooting. (speed is not the priority here)
-DIGIC 5. (or even DIGIC 4 if it can keep the price down)
-Great DR.
-Basic sensor cleaning system.
-Rebel size/weight plastic body with some weather seals.
-AF micro adjustment. (up to 10 lenses)
-Pentaprism viewfinder.
-Silent shooting mode without using live view.
-New tech. AA filter for much more sharper/detailed files without the cost of moire.
-Basic movie mode.
Introduction price: 1900$


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 14, 2010)

Ago said:


> Just one change, how about upgradable module containing sensor with processor and necessary electronics to run upgraded sensor.
> 
> Where are the times that $1000.00 professional camera body worked hard 10 years and still having resale market value.
> What an incredible waste and arrogance to build metal alloy body, space age plastics, rubbers, glass, mirrors, etc just to discard it after couple of years...
> And I am not even a "green" person.



I'm curious, who else besides you discards a DSLR after two years? I've never seen discard it?? I have a Kodak DSC 620 from 1990, it still works fine, and no one is going to discard it.


----------



## traveller (Nov 14, 2010)

It's clear that people want a 7D with even more features from the 1D series. So for the 7D mk2 (will this be late 2011 or 2012?): 

-Sensor - hmm... Difficult. If it's s 2011 release, then an updated 18MP with improved S:N ratio & DR would be nice. 2012 may see the game change too much to predict what would be desirable. If the 1D line goes full-frame then APS-H might be a possiblity, but this would limit its use as a general camera and make it very sports/wildlife orientated. 

-AF - 45 point from the 1D series. I really struggle to see why Canon thought it was necessary to develop the 19 pt system in the current 7D when they could have easily put the 1D Mk 3 system in (tweaked of course). Yes I'm sure it does improve their profit margin, but it just looks a little tight fisted compared to Nikon's offerings. 

-Dual card slots - (even the D7000 has these now) either 2 x CF, or 1 x CF & 1 x SD. 

-AF assist lamp - why did this disappear from EOS DSLRs? 

-Mirror lock up button - why does this option stay buried in the menus of even pro-level Canon cameras? 

Is that it? Yes, basically the 7D is a great camera. As for the 5D Mk3: 

-Sensor - an updated version of the current 21MP one, with improved S:N and DR, would be great. It would allow the 1Ds Mk4 to have a unique slot as the high resolution pro body. If you can afford all the glass to make the best of a 30+MP sensor, the price of the body won't be that much of a concern. 

-AF - see 7D Mk2 (above). 

-AF assist lamp 

-Mirror lock up

-5-6 fps

All of the 5D Mk3s specifications that I've outline would be dependant upon a full frame version of the 1D Mk4 appearing beforehand, otherwise it would steal too many 1D series users. 

I'm going to get ridiculed by some people who will say that these cameras would be too expensive, not have high enough profit margins for Canon, or would steal too many pro-body users. To them I say that Nikon already produces cameras in these market positions. Yes, they may be trading some of their profitability for market share but that's going to happen in a market that's reaching saturation. Canon gained its 'number 1' position by innovating and giving the photographer more. They're currently losing it by adopting a "me too" attitude and trying to give their customers less.


----------



## justicend (Nov 14, 2010)

Forget 7D,5D or 1D for now. 
Give me a idea how big will be the body if they put their latest innovation of 202 mm x 205 mm sensor. It will be ISO unlimited camera. 

Anyway those of you who like to know about this sensor or canon latest development 
http://gadgets.softpedia.com/news/Canon-Presents-the-World-039-s-Larget-Image-Sensor-11335-01.html


----------



## JRSJ (Nov 14, 2010)

justicend said:


> Forget 7D,5D or 1D for now.
> Give me a idea how big will be the body if they put their latest innovation of 202 mm x 205 mm sensor. It will be ISO unlimited camera.
> 
> Anyway those of you who like to know about this sensor or canon latest development
> http://gadgets.softpedia.com/news/Canon-Presents-the-World-039-s-Larget-Image-Sensor-11335-01.html




I wouldn't be too concerned about the size of the body to house that sensor, _I'd_ be more concerned on the size of lenses needed to resolve it.


----------



## bopie (Nov 14, 2010)

JRSJ said:


> _I'd_ be more concerned on the size of lenses needed to resolve it.



Maybe some kind of optics placed in body or via adapter that 'enlarges' the image circle for EF lenses. 

It wouldn't have to resolve each pixel, but just get the image on the sensor to make use of the low light sensitivity.


----------



## JRSJ (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not a fan of bending light with more optics than needed. You know as they say: Garbage in, Garbage out. 

Even though it seems like a bandaid solution, I will admit that it is extremely cost effective (and reaches a larger market of existing EF owners).


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 15, 2010)

JRSJ said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about the size of the body to house that sensor, _I'd_ be more concerned on the size of lenses needed to resolve it.



Pinhole. simple and cheap


----------



## JRSJ (Nov 15, 2010)

scalesusa said:


> JRSJ said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be too concerned about the size of the body to house that sensor, _I'd_ be more concerned on the size of lenses needed to resolve it.
> ...



Hahahah! Love it. Just jam that sensor into your favorite shoe box/diy pinhole housing and go to town.


----------



## NotABunny (Nov 15, 2010)

Putting purpose *before* specifications:

A camera which can do photography indoors (at events), where 50 lux illumination per subject is a lot (25 is more like it). For this, I need something like F-number 2.8 with a 24-70 mm zoom, shutter speed 200, ISO 12800.

Specifications:
* Faster and more accurate autofocus (with center point) than what EOS 40D has, in all kinds of lighting.
* Dual CF card recording.
* Showing the DOF value (the value behind the focus point is okay) for the current settings would be really nice. (For instance, use the DOF button to act like the shutter button but also show the DOF value in the viewfinder, when focused is achieved.)
* Showing the background blur graph for the current settings would be nice (but too complex to manage in order to have a chance of happening).
* An articulated screen would be nice.
* Don't care about resolution; could be 10 MP...100 MP. (Smaller photosites doesn't mean more noise *per image*, only per pixel.)
* 5 FPS would be nice.
* Split the sensor in a 2 * 2 grid, interlaced, where each second line / column is exposed with a different ISO (or even a different shutter speed), in order to achieve true, handheld, HDR.
* Maximum USD 3000.


----------



## richy (Nov 16, 2010)

1dL mkI (L for landscape?)

+6x12 140mp sensor (would keep pixel density relatively low) (6x17 would be nice but crazy big)
+3-4 fps
+16 bit, 16-18 stops dr.
+radio flash built in
+5 inch 1366x768 touch screen on reverse and get rid of a multitude of the buttons
+sensor cleaning
+55 2.8, 90 2.8 , 110 2.8, 180 4.0, 250 4.0 & 400 5.6 mm lenses with IS.

Would be happy to pay 40k for that if canon had the cahoonies to make it.


----------



## Osiris30 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok this is pretty easy:

Take a 60D, upsize the body to support a FF sensor and mirror box, leave pretty much everything else unchanged control wise. Because you're upsizing the body add a slightly larger LCD. Leave it on the hinge, that thing is just *nice* to shoot in the studio with. Clean up any of the minor weather sealing gaps (I don't care it's plastic or mag alloy shell, just don't go Nikon and use a plastic frame).

The sensor should be ideally 28-32MP and support 4:1 (2x2) pixel binning on chip in an optional high sensitivity mode (resulting in 9mp output). If possible I'd be curious to see a WRGB CFA. Failing that a much narrower (spectrum wise) CFA in the red channel would be great.

Burst speed should be around 5 or so FPS. AF system should be a hybrid of the current xxD/7D system. 17 cross type (9 cluster in the center and 8 spread points). Fill with supporting line type expansion points.

Optional battery grip ofcourse, pc sync, hot shoe, ideally integrated wifi support, wireless flash controller (maybe 802.11 flash controller with matching flashes.. please.. Canon.. please!).

Price - ~$4K, product name 3D.

For those wondering what I would do to keep the 1Ds alive with something like the above;

1Ds: 8 FPS, same sensor and goodies as above, 4K video mode, 16 bit ADC for extra bit depth in binned mode. Enormous LCD on the back (come on that's a BIG body). Configurable video codec options.

And what of the 5D Mk iii you ask:

Same sensor as above, without the binning mode. 3.5-4 fps, same AF system as the 3D. No integrated wifi support (for file transfer). Similar design to current 5D physically. Improved sealing (this seems to be a Canon thing now anyway). Same hybrid AF without expansion points.

Oh and all 3 would integrate (somewhere) a speedlite like focus assist beam. Pro or amateur that should be a standard feature. 'My' 5D3 would also have an optional mode that would lock the mirror up, go into live view mode and support EF-S lenses in an on camera crop mode (live view only) to make the upgrade path for the crop users a little bit less painful (seeing as there are now some pretty pricey EF-S lenses out there). All three would support dual cards. The 5D3 would be dual SD (and allow crossfire, interleave file saving, so file 1 on card 1, file 2 on card 2, file 3 on card 1 and so on to overcome SD speeds). 3D and 1Ds would be dual CF.

7D-MkII changes would include a new APS-C sensor featuring a BSI like construction to maximize sensel area. A minor improvement in resolution by an increase to ~22 MP, a much weaker AA filter (which soft anti-moire assist.. note this is not the complete removal of the AA filter, just weaken it). Again a narrower CFA band pass. Improved ADC circuitry to drop read noise. Frame rate increase to 9. Interleaves file save across two card slots. Integrated wifi functionality noted above.

That would leave room for the 70D to regain it's 6.3fps speed. The 70D would inherit the 7D AF system. 70D would share a revised 18mp-2 sensor with the new '600D'. Same technology improvements from the 22mp 7D above, but at 18MP. (then the 80D and 650D can use the 7D-ii sensor while it moves on).

The 600D would inherit the 60D AF system.

The xxxD line would be remade into a mirror-less line with support for EF/EF-S lenes via a converter.

And while I'm at it... Canon would make an aps-c and FF rangefinder like design with very basic lens options (4 primes each equalling 20mm, 35mm, 50mm and 85mm ff equivalents).

But hey.. you asked


----------



## stefsan (Nov 16, 2010)

As I like the size and ergonomics of the 7D I would base my design on that camera body. As for features, I would go for something between 1D, 5D and 7D. So you could call it a 3D  I would like it to have

- 16-18 MP full frame sensor with a better dynamic range, REALLY low noise and without artifacts (7D RAWs do show a 
strange sort of artifacts looking similar to JPEG compression and/or sharpening artifacts)
- Dual Digic V
- ISO 50-25600 with options for 25 low ISO and 102400 high ISO
- Manually adjustable auto ISO
- New 1D-like autofocus system
- 8 fps (10 fps with an optional battery grip)
- Bright 100% viewfinder
- Dual card slot (preferably CF)
- Radio flash controller
- Flash speed synchronization up to 1/500 second
- Weather sealing like 1D
- Option to see the electronic level in the viewfinder instead of the LCD (just like the gridlines in the 7D viewfinder)
- Battery grip with GPS
- $2500

And (as this is a wishlist) as an outdoor walk-around lens I would like an EF 15-85 f3.5-4 L IS USM coming with that body (add $900).


----------



## torger (Nov 16, 2010)

It shall be interesting to see what the sensors will be like in the coming future. Many seems to like the pixel count reduced to increase S/N ratio, much like Nikon's philosophy. However, ideal pixel size is not really easy to state. Large pixels are indeed less noisy on high ISO, but you cannot trust as much on averaging as you can with higher resolution either. I personally believe that high resolution is a valuable feature, ideally I'd like optics and airy disc be the limiting factor on resolution, not image sensor -- assuming there's not too much compromising with noise and dynamic range. With postprocessing algorithms like lens correction, perspective correction, sharpening etc it's great to have a capture at or beyond optics limits so postprocessing is possible without reducing actual resolution.

I'd like to see new techniques with having multiple simultaneous readouts. If electronic shutters could be made better one could get several shutter times at once, great expanding dynamic range, like bracketing but in one shot. With multiple amplifiers one could read out at low ISO and high ISO simultaneously, and mix them to get lower shadow noise in low ISO images (where read noise tends to be higher than corresponding high ISO readout darkened to the same light level as the low ISO readout). With these techniques combined the RAW files would get extremely large though. DSLRs are quite large though, so I think the size should be used to pack in high performance electronics, large memory buffers etc.

Oversized ram buffer, and option to write to two CF cards simultaneously would be great, to maintain full RAW speed for many seconds. Design the camera so that you are not tempted to use JPEG to get more performance - RAW should be fast enough to be possible to use in all situations. Actually, I think it would be cool with a RAW-only camera too, or at least be able to turn off all JPEG-related features and settings to clean up the user interface.

And yes, radio flash controller should be standard by now. IR/flash triggering feels really really low tech.

It also like to see some new ideas on how to make photo inspection better, something more/smarter than histograms. I'm not sure what, but it feels a bit limited currently, at least for I as an amateur, still it happens that mistakes are not discovered until I look at the photos on a computer screen.

Oh, better remote triggering too. It should be standard to be able to modify ISO, aperture, shutter speed from the remote, in these days of HDR...


----------



## sjprg (Nov 16, 2010)

I like the 1DL concept (landscape):
My design is based on the Lieca S2 format. This should work with the existing Canon Lens EF mount, and should support up to about 75MP sensors. This should hold us until the lenses get updated.
The next iteration definitly needs 16 bit files. 1FP/2S HDR 3 shot burst should be plenty for landscape work. Battery life doesen't need to be in the 2000 image range, 500 would be enough. Cost would stay within the current range as there is no major technology change


----------



## unexposure (Nov 16, 2010)

I won't need a new body. I'd rather like to have a digital-unit in size of a casual 35mm catridge to fit in each eos-film-body. Iso-Controll settings on the left part of the interiour, so you just have to open the back, pull the switch and go on shooting. Sensor-size should match FF, so I'd guess somethin like 16 to 18 mp should go fine, considering it has to be able to capture up to 10fps-bursts...
Nothin more would be needed for me. :-D


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 16, 2010)

unexposure said:


> I won't need a new body. I'd rather like to have a digital-unit in size of a casual 35mm catridge to fit in each eos-film-body. Iso-Controll settings on the left part of the interiour, so you just have to open the back, pull the switch and go on shooting. Sensor-size should match FF, so I'd guess somethin like 16 to 18 mp should go fine, considering it has to be able to capture up to 10fps-bursts...
> Nothin more would be needed for me. :-D



Kodak made a 5mp model in 1990 that adapted to a Nikon N90. I have one.

Of course the price was $35,000.


----------



## bopie (Nov 17, 2010)

If the 'digital film roll' came to fruition I'd go on a thrift store SLR spree.

I'd be happy if it was only ~6mp, I'm sure it wouldn't cost much, that's a genius idea.


----------



## NotABunny (Nov 19, 2010)

Setting ranges for shutter speed, F-number, ISO. Or "TAv" mode (so called Auto ISO), Time-Aperture priority mode, where the shutter speed and F-number are set and the ISO is changed to create the correct exposure.

Recording the Spectral Power Distribution (of the light) for better white balance in post-processing. (Could this be done with a grip, if the sensor is too big and expensive?) (I am very curious if this would work better, that is, if software developers would implement algorithms to "reverse engineer" the correct colors.)


----------



## Endri Sejdini (Nov 19, 2010)

Since Eos 50D is gone, the whole x0D prosumer generation is gone becoming an xD generation (eos 7D), a new step is through the Canon Eos hierarchy with the entry of eos 60D, The Advanced Rebel.

This wish maybe an EOS 5D Mark III or an EOS 3D ... It should be a Pro range for sure, for people who lives by image quality and not running after tanks of megapixels or toy-like bodies just for fun....

*Techinical Specs*

- *Full Frame, 16.1 Mpix* (any pixel more will destroy dinamic range and will run out of the sensor surface capability for pixels. Need more pixels? Make a bigger sensor!)

- *16 bit color depth* (no more 14 bits, hasselblad is far away with its 16 bits)

- *ISO 25 - 50'000* (True ISO optically sensivity, without putting 2, 4, or 10 processors to play the photoshop inside the camera giving a fake, no-noise image)

- *6.3 Frames /sec* Burst speed (is quite enough)

- *Silent shutter sound* ( I shot on films sets and theater shows and whats the truth, I envy the silence of Nikon bodies. Why my dear Canon bodies sound always like kalashnikovs?)

*Architecture Specs*

- Left Strap Mount - should not extend horizontally out of the body! I'm used to mostly balance the weight of camera with the left hand. When I shot vertically that metallic strap kills my inner part of the left wrist, right to the pulse zone

- Integrated grip design (when the grip is mounted, the body should look like an whole and solid one, the grip should be organically integrated! Do you think this is such a difficult problem?!!!)

- Bank Button ( like C1 / C2 / C2 on the dial menu to bank custom settings. This button means to give more practicity than the dial, just one touch memo...)

I think the next Eos 5D Mark III or Eos 3D whatever will be priced $3500


----------



## Joaaso (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd take the 5D2 sensor, crop it down to APS-C size, giving approx.13MP, then I'd put it in the 60D body, removed all the stupid modes on the program wheel and put in C2 and C3 instead and also given it AF-microadjust...


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 20, 2010)

If you crop the 5D MK II to APS-C size, you have a 30D, 8MP. If you crop it to APS-H, then you have about 12.4 MP.

Lots of people think that the 5D MK II has a high pixel density, but it is the same as the 20D / 30d.


----------



## Jan (Nov 20, 2010)

My 700D wishlist: 
rebel size Mg body
~12MP FF
19 AF points
7+ fps
jogdial + joystick
no scene modes
additional monochrome lcd

cr-guy postet my photoshopped 500D before, so some of you might know...


----------



## Joaaso (Nov 20, 2010)

scalesusa said:


> If you crop the 5D MK II to APS-C size, you have a 30D, 8MP. If you crop it to APS-H, then you have about 12.4 MP.
> 
> Lots of people think that the 5D MK II has a high pixel density, but it is the same as the 20D / 30d.


you're right, I mixed up the numbers.. anyway, you see where I'm going; I want a crop camera with an actual noticeable improvement in ISO-performance over the current models and not just more MP..


----------



## Jan (Nov 20, 2010)

Joaaso said:


> you're right, I mixed up the numbers.. anyway, you see where I'm going; I want a crop camera with an actual noticeable improvement in ISO-performance over the current models and not just more MP..


ISO-perfomance wouldn't increase much (on equal output size). Dynamic range would increase...


----------



## Joaaso (Nov 21, 2010)

Jan said:


> Joaaso said:
> 
> 
> > you're right, I mixed up the numbers.. anyway, you see where I'm going; I want a crop camera with an actual noticeable improvement in ISO-performance over the current models and not just more MP..
> ...


output-size performance doesnt matter much too me, I prefer having the increased iso-performance as an actual improvement at 100% viewing, rather than to waste it on increasing the amount of MP.. and it is pretty clear that the 5D's iso-performance is noticeably better than the 7D-generation-sensor -somewhere around 1 stop better, so I'd like to have a crop sensor on that same level..


----------



## NotABunny (Nov 21, 2010)

Joaaso said:


> I prefer having the increased iso-performance as an actual improvement at 100% viewing, rather than to waste it on increasing the amount of MP



If you don't want to store that many megapixels, you can use pixel binning (sRAW, mRAW); then you get the same noise level per pixel (as if you were shooting with a sensor of that low resolution).




Joaaso said:


> it is pretty clear that the 5D's iso-performance is noticeably better than the 7D-generation-sensor -somewhere around 1 stop better, so I'd like to have a crop sensor on that same level



If they can do that with a crop sensor, they can do the same with a full frame, so you would still get the same difference in noise level per image (because of the bigger sensor).


----------



## Joaaso (Nov 22, 2010)

well I mainly want better ISO to be able to push handholding a step further (I live far north, not much light here these days, so my shutterspeeds are on the limit all the time) + I often need max dof for studio work, where diffraction starts to become quite visible.. but if you can prove that going to mRaw allows me to comfortably up my ISO say 1 stop without sacrificing _anything_ compared to an equally low res sensor, then...ok, maybe i'll reconsider my future investments.. I (obviously) dont know exactly what mRaw/sRaw does, but from what I've read so far, it seems like going via a high res sensor and then mRaw to get better iso-performance, is kinda like going around the river to get water -at best (if you have that expression in english)


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 22, 2010)

Jan said:


> My 700D wishlist:
> ...
> monochrome lcd



Why would a monochrome LCD be beneficial? I understand the exposure value would be easy to determine based on a monochrome, but your WB could be totally jacked up. I don't think there is a cost benefit to manufacturing monochrome displays anymore, it might actually be more expensive than a 65K color display.


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 23, 2010)

KyleSTL said:


> Jan said:
> 
> 
> > My 700D wishlist:
> ...



+1

Putting something like that on a expensive new camera model would make it a sure failure and lose millions for a company.


----------



## Jan (Nov 23, 2010)

scalesusa said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > Jan said:
> ...


Hum, scaleusa? Did I find some irony in there?

Kyle, I like a monochrome display like on 60D, 7D, etc, because they save energy. When you're traveling without electricity around this is very beneficial. I don't care about WB because I'm using RAW.

EDIT: I mean an _additional_ monochrome LCD.


----------



## NotABunny (Nov 23, 2010)

Joaaso said:


> if you can prove that going to mRaw allows me to comfortably up my ISO say 1 stop without sacrificing _anything_ compared to an equally low res sensor, then...ok



See http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,255.msg3911.html#msg3911 ; sensor resolution has nothing to do with noise *per image* (or per subject, if the relative magnification in the image is kept - which is the norm), in the current technological context.




> (additional) monochrome LCD



The reason why those LCDs save energy is because the have no backlight.


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 23, 2010)

Jan said:


> Hum, scaleusa? Did I find some irony in there?
> 
> Kyle, I like a monochrome display like on 60D, 7D, etc, because they save energy. When you're traveling without electricity around this is very beneficial. I don't care about WB because I'm using RAW.
> 
> EDIT: I mean an _additional_ monochrome LCD.


Ah, I see. You're talking about the top LCD. Here I was thinking you were talking about the rear LCD. I can't see Canon ever stripping that from cameras above the Rebel series, so I think your wish will be granted. Although they have surprized people before (see plastic 60D). Personally, I like the handling of the 60D (I don't owe one, but have played with them multiple times when I frequent Micro Center). The 7D is too big and heavy in my opinion for my use. The Rebel series is a bit on the small side in my hand (although I do love my Rebel XT). The 60D combines the advantages of the 'professional' button layout up top with the medium size of its ancestors (40D, 50D, et al), and the light weight of the Rebel series. Perfect for someone like me, who loves photography and will never make a career out of it.

Now if I got to pick the specs for a camera I would say:
60D-like body (don't care if it has rotating screen or not)
FF sensor
15 MP
100-6400 ISO (higher ISOs reserved for the high-end cameras)
Price: $1500

That way there are still advantages to the 7D (mag body, MP, 12800 ISO, better/more AF), and this wouldn't cannibalize sales too much. Additionally, it would cause more people to jump on the FF format and increase lens sales (more expensive FF lenses, not the cheap 18-55, 55-250, etc). Although, you could bet that some people would grab a 75-300mm III for their tele and expect professional results.


----------



## RuneL (Nov 23, 2010)

This, nothing else. Maybe a better eye-cup and more viewfinder-options, good focusing screen (I love my manual focus).


----------



## Jan (Nov 23, 2010)

NotABunny said:


> The reason why those LCDs save energy is because the have no backlight.


They have, but it's not illuminated all the time like on RGB screens. And they have less pixels/segments. But maybe also an RGB-screen would consume almost no energy when backlight is off? The problem is that they are difficult to read from without backlight.


----------



## IllegalFun (Dec 2, 2010)

I would love a new 1Dc range... a 1D style body with an APS-C sensor
~12Mp 
~10 FPS
~51 point AF
Weather sealing
1080p video at above 30 FPS maybe 120 if they can
weather sealing
100% viewfinder
built in battery grip
built in Radio Flash Trigger

I reckon it would sell well with pro wildlife photographers and enthusiasts


----------



## ScottTheMacGuy (Dec 3, 2010)

My Ideal Canon Body would be a Full Frame square format 1D type camera
- Full Frame 36mmx36mm sensor for still shots (HD video from horizontal center)
- 1D style body
- Dual Digic 5 processors
- 8 to 10 fps
- 16 bit color depth
- Video with sound controls
- Live View button like the 5D Mark II and record button like the 7D (separate buttons)
- Option for Film Style viewfinder (monitor)
- CF & SD card slots like present cameras
- Variable video frames per second from 12fps to 180fps
- Eye-controlled Focus point selection
- Remove AA filter for sharper images
- Flash sync speed up to 1/500 second
I like the single body battery compartment and the second display window on the back of the 1D models.

Price in the $4800-$5500 price range

At least I can wish.


----------



## KyleSTL (Dec 4, 2010)

36mm x 36mm is too big for the EF image circle. A square format sensor would be 30.6mm x 30.6mm, so you would sacrifice some of the edge 'wideness' in changing the aspect ratio of the sensor.


----------



## gabriele (Dec 4, 2010)

Since I use a Canon 5D Mark II I could suggest a redesign of it adding what is needed to make it perfect,
even though I think this would be more something like a 1Ds Mark IV...

New camera would have these specs:

- Still 21Mpixel full frame sensor but with better dynamic range, lower noise and 16bit conversion.
- 8-10fps.
- Possibility to use the crop format when needed.
- Configurable auto ISO.
- 1-5Ev exposure compensation and HDR on camera.
- Integrated wireless flash control.
- 64 cross points AF (spread over the whole sensor surface not just the center)and effective and customizable focus tracking system that works also with slower lenses or TC.
- Eye-controlled focus point selection.
- Video modes: 640i, 720i, 1080i, all supporting 24, 25, 30 and 60fps (and why not 120fps at 640i and 720i).
- Continuous AF during videos and liveview.
- Better, larger and brighter viewfinder with 100% coverage.
- Focusing screen with also split screen image (very useful on manual focus lenses).
- Digital level.
- Silent shutter mode.
- Shutter speed configurable for 1-10 minutes of exposure even without a remote.
- Dual SDHC/SDXC and dual CF slot with USB port to save directly also to external USB devices like pen drives and exteranal HDDs.
- Magnesium body alloy with dust/moisture sealing like 1Ds.
- Possibility to add/edit EXIF data on camera and use manual focus lenses without the need of AF chips (as it happens on Nikon cameras).
- Possibility to add a "star rating" system to pictures directly on camera.
- 1/2 and 1/3 steps put together both for shutter speed and aperture.
- In camera view of the actual focal length for lenses that support it (useful for zoom lenses).
- Estimated shots left with actual battery power.
- Full HD HDMI output.
- Very basic video cut/editing on camera.
- Use of real ISO.
- Stitch-assist for panoramic pictures with overlay. 

Optional: Tiltable screen and GPS (internal or as an external add-on), these one are no big deals IMHO.


----------



## Waleed Essam (Dec 4, 2010)

Man, you freaked me out, this is EXACTLY what I had in mind when I read the thread title, even with the wireless radio flash trigger, AF assist beam, 18mpix FF, EVERYTHING!!

I'm glad someone else wants EXACTLY what I wont. 

Cheers



JRSJ said:


> *JRSJ 7D-Redesign*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waleed Essam (Dec 4, 2010)

Although I'd consider it a 5DIII not a 7DII.


----------



## Waleed Essam (Dec 5, 2010)

There's also a thought in my head if I were to be the Chief Designer in Canon's dSLR division. I addition to the 5DIII above I'll say let's redefine the entry level camera. Basically the idea is to have everyone starts with Canon coz they'll be more likely to stick with Canon.

I'll take an old Rebel, something like the Rebel XSI (450D)
Put an improved sensor in it in terms of low light and resolution, don't add anything else, maybe remove stuff, like removing servo, decreasing AF points to maybe 5 AF points, and of course reduce size dramatically to something like AE-1 film cam.

Strip the camera down greatly to be basically an excellent sensor, an EF lens mount, basic AF & shutter button. And sell it for 200-300$ or something that's very cheap. This will get all wannabe SLR users to buy it as it will be the cheapest new SLR ever.

This idea just came into my mind a couple of months back when I was playing with my wife's old AE-1P I said to myself why not make a very basic camera like this one but with very simple AF and call it AE-1PD.

I think this will sell a lot, I know I'd buy one as an everyday camera. Just a thought.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 6, 2010)

The New 4x5D:
-4x5" sensor
-0.5 FPS when using optical rangefinder
-ISO 204,800 looking like my 7D at 800
-New LF lens line up
-Mount interchangable with old lens boards
-Full movements when using ground glass


----------



## MathiasVH (Dec 6, 2010)

Canon 5D CLASSIC mark II 

12MP FF-sensor, with some serious ISO-skills (I'd guess 80% of the 5D mark II owners out there doesn't need more pix.)
5FPS 
Updated focus-system (matching the one found in the 60D will be plenty fast)
Dual Digic V 
120fps 720p. 60fps 1080p.
Non-articulating screen, with same resolution as 60D
Button-layout as the 7D
Here comes a very personal wish: Enhance the build quality, weather seal it - add more metal if necessary. If this thing could end up weighing 950-1000g. I'd be very happy. Man it'd feel great in my hands!
Even-brighter 100% VF
Wi-Fi connectable. A PC (Mac!!  ) suite featuring new features and controls wirelessly to the camera.

Price: 1300USD/EUR


<3 <3 <3


----------



## AJ (Dec 9, 2010)

Rebel body (plastic + pentamirror = small+light)
In-body IS. Coordination with lens IS (if present) for even better stabilization.
35 mm sensor. Will detect EF-S lenses and switch to crop when one is mounted.
Touch LCD screen, with the ability to select AF points with your thumb when your eye is on the viewfinder.
Radio flash trigger.
Lower-res video options (in addition to HD video) for those times you need to shoot long clips and don't want to fill your card.


----------



## bvukich (Dec 9, 2010)

AJ said:


> 35 mm sensor. Will detect EF-S lenses and switch to crop when one is mounted.



Shorter focal length EF-S lenses extend too far into the body to clear a mirror large enough for a 35mm sensor.


----------



## tzalmagor (Dec 9, 2010)

bvukich said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > 35 mm sensor. Will detect EF-S lenses and switch to crop when one is mounted.
> ...



How do Nikon manage to have DX lenses work on FX bodies ? Do their DX lenses not extend as far into the body ?

[I'm not saying you're wrong or trying to argue, just wondering.]


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 9, 2010)

tzalmagor said:


> How do Nikon manage to have DX lenses work on FX bodies ? Do their DX lenses not extend as far into the body ?



Nikon FX and DX lenses use the same mount, but the DX lenses project a smaller image circle. Unlike EF-S lenses, where -S is short back focus, the Nikon DX lenses do not project any further into the body than FX lenses. The Canon design means that EF-S lenses can use even less glass (for the same focal range) than the Nikon DX counterpart, meaning lenses can be lighter, but more importantly from Canon's perspective, they are cheaper to produce meaning more profit...


----------



## illuminator55 (Dec 11, 2010)

great++ ;D


----------



## CRforCedarRapids (Dec 19, 2010)

Open source UI. More open than CHDK.
They can lock down the image processing but let us change everything that happens before the shutter button.
Let us reprogram all the buttons, customize auto ISO, open up the USB port for GPS or WI-FI, run scripts for time lapse.


----------



## lbloom (Dec 20, 2010)

CRforCedarRapids said:


> Open source UI... Let us reprogram all the buttons, customize auto ISO, open up the USB port for GPS or WI-FI, run scripts for time lapse.



In your dreams, but yes!


----------



## jc88 (Dec 20, 2010)

selendal said:


> - Replace the DOF button with a HDR on-of botton



I lolled pretty hard at this.


----------



## jc88 (Dec 20, 2010)

We should have a selective colour button.


----------



## Aputure (Dec 24, 2010)

Aren't these threads fun? I think everybody wants something slightly different. 

I'd like to see a sub-$2000 full frame body with the following: 

- popup flash with wireless TTL flash control ala 7D/60D
- less than 21 megapixels (and noise improvements) 
- perfectly usable ISO 6400 (on par with Nikon D3 at least) 
- 5 frames per second
- 7D autofocus array (although it wouldn't bother me if they didn't change it) 
- decent auto focus in video mode
- ability to use EF-S lenses in crop mode (fewer megapixels, ala D3)

That's about it. Everything else Canon has done is pretty solid already.


----------



## RichFisher (Dec 25, 2010)

1. Step through DOF to allow use of Helicon focus
2. Color exposure meter similar to Nikon 1005 pt meter
3. choice of hi or low resolution at FF / 1.3 / 1.6 crop
4. 2 CF cards
5. 20 shot buffer at hi resolution, FF
6. FF high resolution, 6 FPS, 32 MP (1.3 x 10 FPS)


----------



## foobar (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's _my_ Canon wishlist:

First of all:
- A 2.4ghz wireless flash system, integrated into all new DSLRs and speedlites

Second: A 1-series style APS-C body:
- Close to the 7D in terms of features
- Integrated portrait grip, but overall slightly smaller dimensions than a 1D
- Dual cardslots
- Interchangable focusing screens
- 1-series style control layout
- Integrated GPS (deactivatable)
- Integrated 2.4ghz wireless flash controller (see above)

Third: An EF-mount compatible, mirrorless APS-C camera:
- Compatible with normal EF and EF-S lenses via an extension tube
- Similar in size and style to the Sony Nex models, but with more hardware controls (look at the Fuji X100 for inspiration)
- Magnesium alloy body
- Flip-up, high-resolution LCD screen
- Optically laminated glass screen cover (just like the 7D or 1D4)
- Integrated GPS (deactivatable)
- Integrated 2.4ghz wireless flash controller (see above)
- An accompanying line of relatively compact f/2 primes: 24mm / 50mm / 85mm

What's the deal with the mirrorless camera, you might ask. Simple: Not only is it's a camera you can always have with you when travelling light - it also doubles as a backup camera or second body for people who can't or simply don't want to lug around a second pro body in those situations.

Anyway, I don't think we'll see any of the stuff above. 


I won't comment on FF at this point, except that I'm trilled to see what Canon comes up with in the 5D3 and I also hope that they'll finally build a real D3S-competitor (FF _and_ fast).


----------

